# Sigma 24mm f/1.4 ART announced today



## ScottyP (Feb 10, 2015)

See 

http://sigma-rumors.com/2015/02/sigma-announces-24mm-f1-4-dg-hsm-art-lens/

http://sigma-rumors.com/2015/02/sigma-announces-24mm-f1-4-dg-hsm-art-lens/


----------



## chrysoberyl (Feb 10, 2015)

Lots of special glass! And only 665 grams! I'm sure it will be sharp; anxious to see flare and coma. I hope Lenstip prioritizes it, when available!


----------

